# Quest Classification



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

So, my quest has started to collect as many different russian makes as possible (yes, I know I won't get them all as my pockets aren't deep enough even if I could find them all).

Thing is, I've already hit a snag. One of my watches which I believe to be a Poljot doesn't carry the name on the face, it's only stamped on the back. The face carries the name Buran. I've read up on this & see it's fairly common for this to happen on these and some other makes.

Question is, what should I categorise it as, a Poljot or a Buran (not ticking both names off for one watch even if I'm a tight Yorkshireman!)

My initial though would be Poljot as I assumed Buran was a sub-division, but I'd gladly take opinions as calling it a Buran & sourcing another Poljot would be easier than the other way round.

Cheers, Ian.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> -------------- cut-------------
> 
> My initial though would be Poljot as I assumed Buran was a sub-division,
> 
> ...


I'm of the same opinion :lookaround:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > -------------- cut-------------
> ...


Figured as much. Okay - Poljot (tick), Buran - still looking.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know about Poljot but Buran is a sub-brand of Volmax, along Sturmanskie and Aviator. Check this video:






I don't know if Aviator is the same thing as Poljot (the name means the same or close enough) but in one of the well know Russian watch sales site (SMIRS), Poljot falls under the category of the Aviators made by Volmax.

To make it worst, there are other Poljot brands... Poljot Elit, TD Poljot, etc.

I think it's the same thing we figured in the Raketa discussion. These used to be factories controlled by the Central Comity of the USSR. With the fall of Soviet Union, a lot of factories carried on almost independently and sometimes now in different countries. I think I remember reading an interview with the guy from Vostok-Europe in Lithuania where he said that factory used to assemble Poljots with the parts that were sent from what is now Russia.

In the case of VE, if you look at the new Anchar, this time they didn't even went for a in house movement but for a Seiko movement. They also say future models are going to be made with movements sourced all over the place. This might mean a couple of things... Either the factory who owns the rights for the movements is coming back and doesn't let them use the movements they used to make because they are now a different brand or it's cheaper to source from Japan. Either way, they are assuming a status like all those German brands that get their movements from elsewhere and just make the case and dial.

Getting back to Poljot, in one interview that you or Martin posted, the Raketa guy was telling how they are rebuilding their business in a close relationship with Poljot which is trying to do the same.

What this tells me is that, with a new watch, a Volmax Aviator is the closest thing you can get to a "true Poljot" nowadays. It's not the same Poljot of the USSR and it's probably going to take a few years before we see a "true Poljot" if the factory ever manages to get back on it's feet.

Look, I wrote all this with a purpose... I'm trying to rescue from that idea of your's of owning just one watch from each brand... apart from all the great watches you'll be missing blablabla, this is such a murky territory right now that you won't be able to do it!! A Sturmanskie, an Aviator and a Buran are 3 watches from the same brand: Volmax!!! Plus, an Aviator might not be a Poljot if you look at it from certain angles!

...ufff... that was a long post...

Oh, let me just add one more thing to this mess... Remember my Strela? Who makes it? It has a Poljot strap and is mentioned as a Poljot in some blogs and forums. SMIRS also say it's made by Poljot. But if you look at the video you'll see my Strela dial along other Volmax dials. Also, there's a late Strela they made and branded as a Surmanskie... So which is it??  I say it's a Poljot made by Volmax with the know how of people who used to be under the umbrella of the old Poljot brand. Now that they are coming back, they'll have to call it something else: Sturmanskie.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> So, my quest has started to collect as many different russian makes as possible (yes, I know I won't get them all as my pockets aren't deep enough even if I could find them all).
> 
> Thing is, I've already hit a snag. One of my watches which I believe to be a Poljot doesn't carry the name on the face, it's only stamped on the back. The face carries the name Buran. I've read up on this & see it's fairly common for this to happen on these and some other makes.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian

I think you shoud make your collection work for you; if you know what I mean, dont become legalistic, I would do what works for you, if you want a Buran get one, if you dont its Â a Poljot  Just my view, good luck IanÂ

BR

MartinÂ Â Â :thumbup:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

From my understanding, the 'old' Poljot made a model called the Buran, alongside the Strela and the Sturmanski. When Volmax took over, they made models from existing and new parts, branding them as Aviator, Sturmanski and Buran - this is where it becomes tricky!

I had the same idea as you, to get at least one model from each of the Russian makers. A number of things have got in the way, not least a house purchase and renovation, but also the fact that it's so confusing!

Having said this, one of the most attractive things about collecting Russian watches is the lack of firm model numbers/records and the joy of finding out about a new maker/model that you didn't know existed. Enjoy... and prepare to be surprised and frustrated!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> I think you shoud make your collection work for you; if you know what I mean, dont become legalistic, I would do what works for you, if you want a Buran get one, if you dont its Â a Poljot  Just my view, good luck IanÂ
> 
> ...


I approve and support the Ian game, with its game rules.

To respect rules, while searching for new ways of obtaining what you want, is part of the amusement! :man_in_love:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for all of the information & interest. I knew I was entering a minefield with this, but probably wasn't aware of just how tricky it will be. I'll try not to get too geeky or legalistic with what I'm doing as that would spoil the fun.

I guess, I'm doing this for two reasons

One - it's fun & a challenge

Two - I simply haven't enough money to buy everything, so it's a way of keeping numbers sensible & spending what resources I have on only the watches I really want. I know I will miss out on some nice stuff, but if it's really nice & is more attractive than the one I already have, I'll buy & then sell the other.

However, I'll probably fail & end up collecting several of each, but I'm going to give it a shot & see what happens.

Regards to all,

Ian.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> However, I'll probably fail & end up collecting several of each, but I'm going to give it a shot & see what happens.


You know we are all hoping you fail for your own good... 

...oh, except for Vaurien


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > However, I'll probably fail & end up collecting several of each, but I'm going to give it a shot & see what happens.
> ...


Can now cross Chaika off the list. Just bought this










Looks like the gold version of yours. It was BuyItNow on the 'bay at more than I wanted to pay, so e-mailed the seller & told him if he dropped the price to what I wanted to pay, I'd take it off him. He re-priced it so here we are. :thumbsup: RESULT!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > citizenhell said:
> ...


That's a good political action! :thumbup:

Beautiful watch... :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Can now cross Chaika off the list.
> 
> Looks like the gold version of yours. It was BuyItNow on the 'bay at more than I wanted to pay, so e-mailed the seller & told him if he dropped the price to what I wanted to pay, I'd take it off him. He re-priced it so here we are. :thumbsup: RESULT!


Great catch, looks in better shape than mine! And golden is always very Russian 

There are a few differences from mine though... that second hand is different but I like your's better! Also, the minute and hour hands have that red paint where mine is blue. The dial marks have a red strip and mine are white. It's hard to tell from the photos but I think you also have the sparkling dial and not the flat black one.

All in all, looks great! You'll love it! That strap should be crap as usual, so remember that Roy's Pinhole 18mm straps look great on these kind of watches!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > citizenhell said:
> ...


What a great watch, I really like it alot, i want one ..................lol

Enjoy & wear it in good health Ian,

BR

Martin


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses.

I've seen a few of these but usually in poorer condition. Assuming I get the one in the picture :shocking: I'm hoping its Â£40 (inc postage) well spent as that didn't seem a massive outlay for such a tidy one...... but you guys would know if that's average or a good deal.

Kutusov, love your silver one especially the sparkly face, so I hope this one is similar - it looks to have some sparkle to it. Will seriously consider your strap advice, but will wait till all incomers have arrived as I might need a bulk order!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> I'm hoping its Â£40 (inc postage) well spent as that didn't seem a massive outlay for such a tidy one...... but you guys would know if that's average or a good deal.


It's an OK price considering it's well preserved state. I payed a lot less for mine but it was a lucky break. It costed less than those that look like they have been chewed by tank tracks. The dollar is a bit weaker now too (and so is the sterling pound), so I really don't know how to compare the price to the one I paid for. All I can say is that it is a fair price and you'll think of it as money well spent!! :thumbsup:

BTW, have you been to the Alpha site recently?? The prices went through the roof, plus they don't have a lot of the watches they used to have... maybe it's bye-bye Alpha? Really hope not, I still need a couple of those...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the responses.
> ...


Nah, I tend not to bother with the Rolex Sub's or lookalike - never been a huge fan although I do have a similar Tag Heuer 2000 that hasn't come out of its box in the last decade. Now some of the new Christopher Ward sports range :man_in_love: that's a different matter.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Poljot is the maker, Buran the model... like a Sturmanskie, (steerman - navigator)

Poljot means flight, Buran, Ð'ÑƒÑ€Ð°Ð½, 'snowflake' was the Russian space shuttle which flew once in'88.

I have a nice old Buran 3133.

ps Gold Kiroskies are nice!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

chris l said:


> Poljot is the maker, Buran the model... like a Sturmanskie, (steerman - navigator)
> 
> Poljot means flight, Buran, Ð'ÑƒÑ€Ð°Ð½, 'snowflake' was the Russian space shuttle which flew once in'88.
> 
> ...


Quite like the kirovskie spider dial watches, anyone got one or can provide info as to what they are like?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Now some of the new Christopher Ward sports range :man_in_love: that's a different matter.


Yeap, love the C60, the black one with an aged lume look especially!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Some of my Kirovskies. And a Rodina. (Similar case)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

And some 3133s



[

















​


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

3133s...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

chris l said:


> Some of my Kirovskies. And a Rodina. (Similar case)


great collecton of Kirovskies, Chris! :man_in_love:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

chris l said:


> And some 3133s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a nice bunch of watches you have there


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I started by collecting Russian watches, and still have quite a few of them...

I do like the Kirovs...

Raketa anyone?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris l said:


>


Oooh, that's very nice...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

I've solved the 2nd Raketa problem..... or rather the 710 has, she told me it's too pretty to sell so she'd take it off my hands & use it herself, even though I've just got her a Chaika of her own :crybaby: Looks like I'll have to make do with just the eternal calendar (when it finally arrives) :sadwalk:.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh you poor thing... luckily for you, the Eternal Calendar is great so you'll be OK... :yes:

BTW, do you know what your 710 needs for Xtmas? One of those mini Vostoks... they are great!

Off-topic: WOW, when did I pass the 2000 post mark?? :shocking: I should by me a watch to celebrate...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Oh you poor thing... luckily for you, the Eternal Calendar is great so you'll be OK... :yes:
> 
> BTW, do you know what your 710 needs for Xtmas? One of those mini Vostoks... they are great!
> 
> Off-topic: WOW, when did I pass the 2000 post mark?? :shocking: I should by me a watch to celebrate...


Not seen a mini vostok - is this a USSR Vostok or a Vostok Europe? Where can they be found as she's seen my growing collection, loves everything I've got & quite fancies some herself (she's gonna have to buy them tho').

Congrats on the 2000th post - that was quick! Mind you , you've got a LOT of watches to talk about!!!!! Which should mean you don't need another one, so leave the rest to us!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my Kirovskies. And a Rodina. (Similar case)
> ...


Agreed excellent !! ^^^^^^^







Â afine cast of crabs,Â


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Not seen a mini vostok - is this a USSR Vostok or a Vostok Europe? Where can they be found as she's seen my growing collection, loves everything I've got & quite fancies some herself (she's gonna have to buy them tho').
> 
> Congrats on the 2000th post - that was quick! Mind you , you've got a LOT of watches to talk about!!!!! Which should mean you don't need another one, so leave the rest to us!


A mini Vostok is one of these... IN: 160455472190. They are about 34mm in diameter and you can spot them more easily by their hands.

Oh, and I do NOT have a lot of watches!! I have nothing to wear  !!! (I bet your 710 says that too about shoes or bags or something  )


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Not seen a mini vostok - is this a USSR Vostok or a Vostok Europe? Where can they be found as she's seen my growing collection, loves everything I've got & quite fancies some herself (she's gonna have to buy them tho').
> ...


My problem is that she likes dainty ladies watches for evenings which is fine, but also wears a big mans watch in the daytime, which makes all of mine at risk :sweatdrop: .

As for you having nothing to wear, WHY did you shift your nice Parnis Portuguese on if that's the case? Don't forget we have seen your collection in the Big Picture thread.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> As for you having nothing to wear, WHY did you shift your nice Parnis Portuguese on if that's the case? Don't forget we have seen your collection in the Big Picture thread.


Well, there you go! You've seen it! I NEED a new watch 

...and the Portuguese doesn't cont, it was replaced by the Strela


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> --------------------- cut -----------------------
> 
> Oh, and I do NOT have a lot of watches!! I have nothing to wear  !!! (I bet your 710 says that too about shoes or bags or something  )


Not yet tyred of this silly joke of 710? fftopic:

Dont't you understand you have just same defects of the worst sterotype of a woman?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Not yet tyred of this silly joke of 710? fftopic:
> 
> Dont't you understand you have just same defects of the worst sterotype of a woman?


My point exactly!!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet tyred of this silly joke of 710? fftopic:
> ...










Apologies for any distress caused. Being a relative newbie, I merely assumed it was a shorthand term for one's other half on here & haven't seen any posts to indicate it's origin or other meaning.

I consider myself suitably







& will refrain from using it in future now I know its not appropriate.

Better start wearing a :bag:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Vaurien said:
> ...


Da, tavarish, vse kharasciÃ²! :thumbsup:

I think that every good (good?) joke will be annnoying, after a lot of repetitions :yucky:


----------

